
A woman died from a superbug that outsmarted all 26 US antibiotics - mbernstein
http://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/1/13/14265620/woman-died-superbug-antibiotics
======
tokenadult
This has been anticipated for a while (I recall posting comments about this
years ago) as multiply antibiotic-resistant microbes have been spreading in
India, where the woman mentioned in the article kindly submitted here had
traveled.

[http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2013/04/23/india-has-
lost...](http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2013/04/23/india-has-lost-
superbug-war/)

[https://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/04/world/asia/superbugs-
kill...](https://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/04/world/asia/superbugs-kill-indias-
babies-and-pose-an-overseas-threat.html)

